# Can't manage to get the oil cap off



## seroki (Jan 25, 2010)

This afternoon, I was checking my oil to notice that it was quite low. I have extra oil to put in, thinking a quart would suffice. But when i look for the oil cap, it seems to be missing. Not to the extent that the cap is missing but the extent that i cant get the cap off cause there is an odd piece in its place. If i had a camera i would show it. But its just looks like a weird circular shape with grooves in it. No oil designation or anything. Does this mean i need to go out and buy a stupid oil cap?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Can't manage to get the oil cap off (seroki)*


----------



## seroki (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Can't manage to get the oil cap off (seroki)*

Figured it out, Turns out the oil cap on the engines are two pieces glued together and my top part managed to dislodge and fall off... meaning time to get out the pliers to unscrew the cap


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Go buy a new oil cap.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: Can't manage to get the oil cap off (seroki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seroki* »_Figured it out, Turns out the oil cap on the engines are two pieces glued together and my top part managed to dislodge and fall off... meaning time to get out the pliers to unscrew the cap


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Can't manage to get the oil cap off (-AKA-)*


----------

